
Clojure is for Aristotelians - juliangamble
https://gist.github.com/ThomasMeier/06095908c5a7ff009f8d
======
jgalt212
From my outsider's perspective, I think the Clojure crew is absolutely
brilliant (probably only the Haskell crew is smarter). That being said, I find
Clojure folks perhaps a little too much in love with the process and not
enough in love with the results.

